# Eclipse: Java2UML



## Hoeze (27. Mai 2012)

Ich muss von einem Projekt ein Klassendiagramm zeichnen, allerdings bin ich mir zu faul, Paint dazu zu verwenden 
Ich mochte BlueJ aufgrund seiner Funktion, Klassendiagramme anzuzeigen, aber alles andere an BlueJ war einfach sch****, jetzt suche ich ein Plugin, das das selbe macht, nur eben in Eclipse. Nach Möglichkeit sollte es auch die Möglichkeit bieten, das Klassendiagramm weiter anzupassen und das dann wieder in Java umzusetzen.
=> Java2UML2Java


----------



## Fab1 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ist zwar nicht genau das, was du gesucht hast und vor allem kein Eclipse Plugin, aber damit kannst du wenigstens die UML zusammenbasteln und daraus das Klassendesign (Code) erstellen.
NClass - Free UML Class Designer


----------



## daybyter (2. Jun 2012)

Hmmh...ArgoUML hat ja ein Java reverse engineering drin und es läuft doch auch irgendwie als Eclipse plugin wenn ich das mal recht verstanden hab? Ich hab es allerdings nie ernsthaft probiert, weil ich kein Fan von Eclipse bin, und Argo daher lieber standalone nutze.


----------

